# Empfehlung Starrgabel Centurion R Bock 20



## Onichen (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen. 
Wir konnten günstig ein Centurion R Bock kaufen, leider aber ist die schwere Suntour XTC-JR verbaut, die wir gerne gegen eine leichtere Starrgabel tauschen möchten. Nun ist die Frage, gegen welches Modell. Ich weiß, dass es das R Bock auch als Rigid mit Starrgabel gibt, nur habe ich sie noch nicht als Einzelteil gefunden. Habt ihr noch Ideen für Alternativen?
Dank euch schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## KIV (22. Juli 2018)

Gabeln gibts bei Kaniabikes.com oder vielleicht auch beim Herrn Fischer, Pyrobikes.com
Die erstere hat einen dicken Kragen, passt gut zu integrierten Steuersätzen.
Die Originalgabel ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich schwerer, bei Großserien wird ja gerne mal mit dem Super-Material „Hi-Ten“ geworben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onichen (22. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank KIV für Deine Antwort 

Die Kania ist wohl von der Einbauhöhe 40 mm niedriger und vorallem ist wohl der Schaft bedeutend kürzer  (255 mm zu ca 170 mm)

Sollte das dann trotzdem klappen bzw macht diese Differenz viel aus oder kann man das getrost machen. Hat dann ja schon Auswirkung auf die gesamte Sitzposition oder? Oder mache ich mir da zu viele Gedanken


----------



## agerhard (21. April 2020)

Hallo Onichen,

kurze Rückfrage: welche Starrgabel hast du schlußendlich denn für das Centurion genommen?

cu,
agerhard


----------



## Onichen (22. April 2020)

Es ist letztendlich ein Schnäppchen bei Kania Bikes geworden. War sogar Orange das top zum Rad passt und hatte einen Lackmacken und deswegen günstiger. Wird wohl eigentlich auch bei frogbike genutzt.


----------



## agerhard (22. April 2020)

Hallo Onichen,

danke für die Info. Sieht sehr schick aus. Was hast du sonst noch so angepaßt (Sattel, Kurbeln, Kettenblatt,...)? Auf welches Gesamtgewicht bist du ca. danach gekommen?

Könnte gerade dasselbe im Originalzustand mit Federgabel günstig bekommen, daher überlege ich ob ich die Zeit und den Aufwand dafür reinstecken kann.

cu,
agerhard


----------



## Onichen (22. April 2020)

Ich bin letztendlich bei 8,2 kg gelandet. Ich habe den Lecker und Vorbau getauscht, die Gabel, Reifen und Schläuche und noch eine kurze Kurbel inkl Kettenblatt verbaut. Ich müsste mal schauen. Irgendwo habe ich noch eine Aufstellung. Hatte das Rad damals wirklich günstig bekommen und dann auch keinen sooo hohen Invest gehabt. Klar. Mit leichten Laufrädern wäre sicher noch ganz schön was drinnen, aber wollte nicht mehr so viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Onichen (26. April 2020)

Also. Ich hab meine Zusammenfassung gefunden. Damals habe ich aber leider nicht das Rad komplett zerlegt und dann alles vorher gewogen. Das habe ich erst beim Aufbau einer 24er Peppers gemacht.

Also Startgewicht des R Bock Centurion 20 Zoll waren 11,2 kg. Bezahlt habe ich 50 €.
Folgende Dinge wurden nach und nach umgebaut

Reifen Schwalbe Shredda 20x2,0   
Schläuche Schwalbe AV7C.            
Sattelstütze GUB Alu 27,2 cm.        
Sattel Spider China.                           
Pedale GUB.                                         
Vorbau KCNC 60 mm.                        
Lenker China Carbon.                        
Gabel Frog.                                           
Kurbel 127 mm.                                   
Tretlager Neco.                                   
Seitenständer.                                       
Brems-/Schaltzüge.                            

Endgewicht sind dann 8,4 kg gewesen. Habe 140 € für den Umbau investiert


----------



## agerhard (26. April 2020)

Hallo und danke für deine Zusammenfassung. Hilft mir weiter. Leider ist der Käufer auf meinen 50€-Vorschlag heute nicht eingegangen, auch wenn er das Bike seit 3 Monaten nicht losbekommt. Wir liegen aber nicht weit auseinander. Er überlegt und meldet sich nochmal.
Die Frog-Gabel bekomme ich online für 45 EUR inkl. Versand. Evtl. rufe ich mal bei Pyro an (sind hier nicht weit weg), ob die etwas passendes vor Ort haben, daß ich abholen kann.

Mein Ziel wäre die 10kg mit Gesamtkosten 100-120 EUR zu unterschreiten. Mal sehen ob ich das hinbekomme.

Weißt du noch, ob du die Frog52 oder Frog55 Gabel genommen hast (Schaftlänge 17 cm vs. 19 cm)?

An der Schaltung (GripShift vs. Trigger, Schaltwerk) hast du nichts geändert, richtig?

cu,
agerhard


----------



## Onichen (26. April 2020)

Das mit den unter 10 kg schaffst Du mit den 100 €. Schon alleine der Tausch der Gabel macht fast 1,5 kg aus. Und die Reifen haben viel bei mir aus gemacht. Und ich glaube der vorbau und der Lenker waren auch heftig hinsichtlich Gewicht, weiß es aber nicht mehr 
Zwecks Gabel weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Ich schau mal, ob ich es noch finde


----------



## agerhard (28. April 2020)

Soo, bin mit dem Verkäufer einig geworden. Habe nun ein Centurion R Bock in orange mit Federgabel im Haus  

Dann muß ich jetzt mal nach Teilen schauen gehen.

cu,
agerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agerhard (28. April 2020)

Kann so eine 20" BMX-Gabel passen? Dürfte zu kurz sein - oder?








						US $22.83 |20 zoll BMX klapp fahrrad gabel V Bremse Bikes gabeln 28.6*125mm|Fahrrad Gabel|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Emiln (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo, ich suche eine 20 Zoll Ahead Alugabel. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen ?


----------



## agerhard (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo, wie hier im Text beschrieben: Frog 20" MTB-Alugabel auf Anfrage bei Kania









						Gabeln Frog 26 Zoll
					

Gabeln von Frogbikes, Gabel mit minimalen Lackschäden, daher etwas günstiger alle Aluminum und 1 1/8 Ahead. Alle Gabeln ab 20 Zoll sind für…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## Binem (10. Juni 2021)

agerhard schrieb:


> Hallo, wie hier im Text beschrieben: Frog 20" MTB-Alugabel auf Anfrage bei Kania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder die Kania Gabel, Teuer aber passend, haben wir am 24er
aktuell in raw verfügbar








						20" Kania Gabel ROH V-/Disc-Brake
					

Gabel 20", Gabelbreite 100mm, Schaftlänge ca. 18 cm, Schaftmaß 1 1/8 Zoll, Einbaumaß 315mm (Starrgabel bzw. sehr flache Federgabelmaß). Sockel…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------

